# Cylinder head Glasgow



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Can anyone recommend any where to take my cylinder head to in Glasgow to get pressure tested and possible skimmed


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

West of scotland engineering ,clydebank area.Used them years ago and they did a spot on job.p.s.not even sure if they are still there.lol.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

If you had asked this on Friday I would have recomennded the guys in Partick, near Yorkhill Hospital, think they were Westos Scotland engineering as well. But had to pass there for the first time in ages on Saturday and their place is now a lovely block of flats. Is there not a company called cylinder head express in Glasgow somewhere??


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

kev999 said:


> West of scotland engineering ,clydebank area.Used them years ago and they did a spot on job.p.s.not even sure if they are still there.lol.


Looks like this could be them, still in operation
http://www.yell.com/biz/west-of-scotland-engineering-motor-welding-co-ltd-glasgow-901128559/


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I used west of Scotland engineering about 3-4 years ago now. made a mess of my cylinder head on my rover 220 Turbo. Car ended up scrapped in the end on the back of it.

I would not use them again based on my experience.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've found one called uk recon services in the tradeston area anyone had any experience with them as need to take it somewhere in the morning after I finish work to get pressure tested as its not warped


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

Not Glasgow, but theres the engine room in Motherwell.


----------

